# I'm dreaming of a white....



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

OMG!!!!! 5 INCHES of snow in Louisiana! I moved of of VA to avoid this wet mess(among other things!! But it is pretty and I got some great pictures! I'll post as soon as I can!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Holy cow that is more than what I have and I'm MINNESOTA. We have maybe 3in total.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

ive never seen sno guys  lol darn CA lol


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That is sad  I can't imagine never having snow.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I'd have to drive 2 hours to see some snow. I've got 80 degree weather in SoCal today. Not very Christmas like!


----------



## bullydogla (Oct 15, 2008)

yeah around 1-to 1 1/2 here. I don't like it either. It was 75 degrees here yesterday or the day before. It will be 70 degrees by next week, yay!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Right now it is -16 with the wind and only -3 actual temp. It is chilly but I wouldn't live anyplace else. I love Northern Minnesota. It is really warm here than where I grew-up.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

MY MIKADO said:


> Right now it is -16 with the wind and only -3 actual temp. It is chilly but I wouldn't live anyplace else. I love Northern Minnesota. It is really warm here than where I grew-up.


Everyone's different. If you enjoy that weather that's all that matters. Like you, I could not image living anywhere else.


----------



## Criticalt (Dec 9, 2008)

We've had about 5 feet of snow in the last month, its been snowing daily for about a month.


----------



## Criticalt (Dec 9, 2008)

Now I have 15 posts so I can post pictures.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I like snow in SOMEONE ELSE'S YARD!!!!!


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

bluefamily said:


> OMG!!!!! 5 INCHES of snow in Louisiana! I moved of of VA to avoid this wet mess(among other things!! But it is pretty and I got some great pictures! I'll post as soon as I can!


Yeah we had maybe 2-3 inches where I live in Louisiana, it was still pretty awesome. I wish it was colder so it would have stuck.

Even though it wasn't cold enough to stick a lot, it was coming down so hard at times you couldn't see 300ft in front of you, and about 3 inches accumulated on the ground. At times, it was also starting to accumulate on the concrete.

And the funny thing is... I've been watching this for days, waiting for it to come, then last night they said we 'might get a flurry or two'... then weather.com said we were going to get nothing. That pissed me off  So anyway, I sat out on my porch at like 2am waiting for snow anyway, and eventually it started slowly coming down, then it just started pouring snow. Then we went and drove around laughing at the fact that Louisianaians can't drive in the snow.


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

For perspective.... here's some pictures of snow in Louisiana from yesterday. In some areas we got up to 8 inches in a matter of hours.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Send some up here, I love it. My favorite time of year!


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

GoPitbull said:


> Yeah we had maybe 2-3 inches where I live in Louisiana, it was still pretty awesome. I wish it was colder so it would have stuck.
> 
> Even though it wasn't cold enough to stick a lot, it was coming down so hard at times you couldn't see 300ft in front of you, and about 3 inches accumulated on the ground. At times, it was also starting to accumulate on the concrete.
> 
> And the funny thing is... I've been watching this for days, waiting for it to come, then last night they said we 'might get a flurry or two'... then weather.com said we were going to get nothing. That pissed me off  So anyway, I sat out on my porch at like 2am waiting for snow anyway, and eventually it started slowly coming down, then it just started pouring snow. *Then we went and drove around laughing at the fact that Louisianaians can't drive in the snow.*


People in Chicago can't drive in it either. It amazes me since we only have 2 seasons here anyways. Winter and Construction, yet every time it snows people seem shocked and our speed limits drop to 5mph around by me.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Winter and Construction - LMAO!


----------



## bullydogla (Oct 15, 2008)

That looks like the northshore. 
we had maybe a 1/2 inch in lakeview


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

man, that's soo not fair!! i can't belive yalls stuck that good, our came down and stuck but not that much! it was still to wet from the rain and stuff the days before. see that's what i dont get about the south, it was in it's 70's the day before all this, and to be honest today isn't to bad either, i think it's in it's 50's or 60's today here. but a town that is rite up the road from here it snowed like crazy, just a few miles dif. and i know 'gopit' and 'bluefam' yall live futher south than i do and yall got more snow!!! omg!! my friend up in shreveport didn't get anything but ice and sleet. crazy stuff...


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

Coletrain said:


> People in Chicago can't drive in it either. It amazes me since we only have 2 seasons here anyways. Winter and Construction, yet every time it snows people seem shocked and our speed limits drop to 5mph around by me.


Yeah people were going 30mph in a 65, I did my normal speed of 75-80 lol... No problems, either. People are idiots


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

chic4pits said:


> man, that's soo not fair!! i can't belive yalls stuck that good, our came down and stuck but not that much! it was still to wet from the rain and stuff the days before. see that's what i dont get about the south, it was in it's 70's the day before all this, and to be honest today isn't to bad either, i think it's in it's 50's or 60's today here. but a town that is rite up the road from here it snowed like crazy, just a few miles dif. and i know 'gopit' and 'bluefam' yall live futher south than i do and yall got more snow!!! omg!! my friend up in shreveport didn't get anything but ice and sleet. crazy stuff...


lol yup I live literally 10 miles from the gulf and we got plenty of snow, go figure.


----------

